# Who is on your 'list'



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

great thread
Kaya Scodelario








Katy Perry








Laura Whitmore








LVE


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm pretty sure these women would make the list...

*Hayley Williams*









*Gwen Stefani*









*Natalya Neidhart*









*Daffney*









*Beth Phoenix*


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

> A lot of people have one, you know, the list of people we're allowed to sleep without jeopardising our relationships.


Are you saying list people your GF/Wife wouldn't care if you slept with because they would for some reason understand or that you like them so much that you wouldn't care and would do it behind their back anyway?  I'm confused?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

It's a theoretical list.

Like a wife would allow her husband to sleep with Angelina Jolie if the situation ever eventuated where it could happen. That sort of thing.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Kim Kardashian. She's all I would need, fuck a full list.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Kizza said:


> Like a wife would allow her husband to sleep with Angelina Jolie if the situation ever eventuated where it could happen. That sort of thing.


I ain't married yet but uh... don't think a whole lot of people would be ok with that even if the person was famous (Half the chicks posted so far aren't even recognizably famous like your example)

OP & Guy below him posted such variety in women , that if thats true their wives wouldn't care if they slept with virtually anyone then? 

Cause (Using depicted examples)
They could go with some random redhead and then be like "Errm uhhh it .. was my Hayley Williams fantasy!"

Or a random blonde and be like "It was ummm... my ... Natalya ... fantasy???" 

Or they go fuck some random brunette wife catches them and they are like "Errrm... it was my special Kaya Scodelario... fantasy... you understand... right?" Then the wife responds with.... "WHO THE FUCK IS KAYA... SCODSLALAELD WHATEVER THE FUCK YOU JUST SAID! /beats husband with shoe"

If thats what were REALLY talking about here , then the guy who said Kim Kardashian and her only , would be a more realistic answer

lol I think he has to have meant the other thing I said  :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Sigh.

It's theoretical. As in no chance of it happening. It's a list discussed during marriage, not when their wife walks in seeing them with the person.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Tony777 said:


> Are you saying list people your GF/Wife wouldn't care if you slept with because they would for some reason understand or that you like them so much that you wouldn't care and would do it behind their back anyway?  I'm confused?





Tony777 said:


> I ain't married yet but uh... don't think a whole lot of people would be ok with that even if the person was famous (Half the chicks posted so far aren't even recognizably famous like your example)
> 
> OP & Guy below him posted such variety in women , that if thats true their wives wouldn't care if they slept with virtually anyone then?
> 
> ...


This forum is breeding Lance Storms. Quit the serious. It's obviously hypothetical. 

If this was a thread about 'What songs do you wish you wrote,' I'm sure someone would come in and say "why would you want to rip off somebody elses work?"

Anyway, mine would be,,

Edie Sedgwik,
Jackie Degg,
Tania Raymonde,
& Samaire Armtstrong.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Daffney
Katie Lea
Victoria
John Morrison
Dolph Ziggler
Alex Shelley
Evan Bourne
Mark Jindrak
Kevin Thorn
Daniel Skyler
Zack Ryder

oh and Chris "The BambiKiller" Raaber


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Avril Lavigne
Kim Kardashian
Katie Melua
Katy Perry
Velvet Sky

Can't be arsed with pics, you know what they look like anyway :side:.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

Tony777 said:


> *I ain't married yet *but uh... don't think a whole lot of people would be ok with that even if the person was famous (Half the chicks posted so far aren't even recognizably famous like your example)
> 
> OP & Guy below him posted such variety in women , that if thats true their wives wouldn't care if they slept with virtually anyone then?
> 
> ...


Not hard to figure out why


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Christina Milian and Layla.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model and Javier Hernandez.


----------



## ADAMRKO (Dec 7, 2006)

Gotta go with Hayley Williams, Katie Cassidy, Scout-Taylor Compton, Danielle Harris, & Megan "weird thumb" Fox.


----------



## The Cork (Nov 4, 2010)

Kardashian and Katy Perry.

I dont give a fuck whether I was allowed to or not, if I had a chance to shag either of those I would finish with the girlfriend if I had to.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im not married, but my girlfriend said if i ever got the chance to bang Kim Kardashian, LIGHTS, Velvet sky or Katy perry, she would let me


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

1. Kim Kardashian








2. Maryse Ouellet








3.Arianny Celeste








4.Mila Kunis








5.Lily Thai (gotta have the one girl that will do the freaky things the others won't)


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Tony777 said:


> Are you saying list people your GF/Wife wouldn't care if you slept with because they would for some reason understand or that you like them so much that you wouldn't care and would do it behind their back anyway?  I'm confused?


fpalm

lrn2man.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Emma Watson
Rachel Bilson


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

sayne said:


> Not hard to figure out why


Haa, brilliant!


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Some weird choices IMO
emma Watson? really? as in Hermione?

Anyway.. 
Cheryl Cole
Katy Perry
Jennifer Aniston
Eva Longoria 
Torrie Wilson

Happily do time for the rap3 charges


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Elisha Cuthbert
January Jones
Christina Hendricks
Katy Perry
Trish Stratus


----------



## AshleyNL (May 20, 2006)

Judd Nelson and Alan Rickman are the only two I would ever consider, if given the opportunity.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

This thread needs more pics tbh


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Mmmm, I love me some chocolate! :yum:

Idris Elba










Boris Kodjoe










Jason Mamoa ; Oh god his dreads is so damn sexy! I'm still a bit upset he cut them.










Angelina Jolie; She's the only female in the world that I'd attempt to have sex with.  I got a feeling she's a lil freak LOL.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Arianny Celeste
Brittney Palmer
Cheryl Cole
Alessanda Ambrosio
Holly Weber


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Emmy Rossum









Kristin Kreuk









Shay Mitchell









Marsha Thomason









Layla

Elizabeth Hurley in her 20s and 30s would also be on my list.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ariana grande


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mickie James
Melina
Trish Stratus
Katy Perry
Scarlett Johannson
Velvet Sky
Ashlynn Brooke


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Haa, brilliant!


Brilliant indeed, but it seems Tony777 doesnt see it the same way. Red rep and the comment " dont be an ass". 

It was just a joke bud, get over it.


----------



## JAKE LA MOTTA (Oct 30, 2010)

And one for the time machine:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Layla El
Nicole Scherzinger
Jessica Biel
Kim Kardashian
Cheryl Cole
Trish Stratus


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Kim Kardashian









Katy Perry









Maryse Ouellet 









Scarlett Johansson









Christina Hendricks









Layla El


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

older
Christy Canyon
Vicky Geurrero
Kay Parker
Tammy Stych
Francine ECW
Tara
Deauxma(something like that she does porn right now)
Any 40 something year old lonely housewife looking for a good time, especially the good looking ones that care about their looks. Also especially the ones on tv and in movies are hot.
Maybe even some old granny bitches.


Our age
Layla 
Katy Perry
Maryse 
Any British actress or pornstar.
There's more from tv but I just can't think right now or know their names. Don't really know the names of the pornstars these days but with all the pussy I just mentioned they'd just be excess to an already pimped out list.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*1. Olivia Munn*











*2. Layla El*












*3. Halle Berry*













* 4. Anne Hathaway*












* 5. Kim Kardashian*


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

There is only one woman I want in the whole universe. No she's not famous, nor a model, etc. But to me she is the prettiest thing I've ever seen in my life .


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jennifer Hawkins
Erin McNaught
Claire Hooper
Jessica Biel
Talia Madison
Mickie James
Anne Hathaway
Kate Winslet
Scarlett Johannson
Jennifer Aniston
Megan Fox
Mila Kunis
Jamie Lee Curtis
Alyson Hannigan
Cobie Smulders
Maggie Grace
Hayden Panettiere
Ali Larter
Krystal Forscutt
Stephanie Rice


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Pamela (nostalgia)
Carmen (^)
Velvet Sky
Alba
Biel
Kardashian


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Edie Sedgwik,
> Jackie Degg,
> Tania Raymonde,
> & Samaire Armtstrong.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

Penelope Cruz


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Okay guys, I don't mean to sound gay or anything but what's the big deal about Layla!? I've seriously never understood this one. I've always thought she's nice-looking but nothing like how some on here rate her. Before I used to think she was 'just another diva' until I stumbled across WF and the wankfest she gets on here on times.

Anyway, I don't know why that annoys me..


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

THIS THREAD IS SERIOUSLY LACKING IN PEEN.

Let me fix this. 

Randy Orton:









CM Punk:









Zac Efron:









Mark Salling:









... Amongst many others.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Samee said:


> Okay guys, I don't mean to sound gay or anything but what's the big deal about Layla!? I've seriously never understood this one. I've always thought she's nice-looking but nothing like how some on here rate her. Before I used to think she was 'just another diva' until I stumbled across WF and the wankfest she gets on here on times.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know why that annoys me..


I've always wondered this myself...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Samee said:


> Okay guys, I don't mean to sound gay or anything but what's the big deal about Layla!? I've seriously never understood this one. I've always thought she's nice-looking but nothing like how some on here rate her. Before I used to think she was 'just another diva' until I stumbled across WF and the wankfest she gets on here on times.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know why that annoys me..


Layla is fucking beautiful


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Layla is fucking beautiful


Her body is nice but her face is just above average in my opinion. I don't think she's as amazing as some on here make her out to be. Not saying I wouldn't fancy her though.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Samee said:


> Okay guys, I don't mean to sound gay or anything but what's the big deal about Layla!? I've seriously never understood this one. I've always thought she's nice-looking but nothing like how some on here rate her. Before I used to think she was 'just another diva' until I stumbled across WF and the wankfest she gets on here on times.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know why that annoys me..


I didn't understand it for a while, during the Diva Search and Extreme Expose. Probably only started around the time she was valet for Regal. Body-wise she's always been fine, but I was completely off-put by the curly afro. Not something I'm accustomed to in a woman or will likely ever find appealling. But I find her beautiful with the straight hair now. And I think she pulls off pouts and attitude much better than the cheesy grins she used to do.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Samee said:


> Okay guys, I don't mean to sound gay or anything but what's the big deal about Layla!? I've seriously never understood this one. I've always thought she's nice-looking but nothing like how some on here rate her. Before I used to think she was 'just another diva' until I stumbled across WF and the wankfest she gets on here on times.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know why that annoys me..


If you don't get it that's cool, nobody is saying that just because we find someone attractive, you should too. After all, I wouldn't go for anyone on Ashleigh Rose's list 

Anyway, how about posting your own list?


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> If you don't get it that's cool, nobody is saying that just because we find someone attractive, you should too. After all, I wouldn't go for anyone on Ashleigh Rose's list


Yeah yeah I totally get that. 



> Anyway, how about posting your own list?


*Cobie Smulders*











*Kim Kardashian*











*Cheryl Cole*











*Emmanuelle Chrique*











*And last but not least...*












But yeah if it was a fifth _*woman*_ it would have to be:









:yum:


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Anybody. I make the rules damn it.

Probably have to go with Jessica Alba, Katy Perry, Minka Kelly, and Emmanuelle Chirqui. Tasty!


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Not in any particular order.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alessandra Ambrosio
Bar Refaeli
Brooklyn Decker
Jessica Biel
Kim Kardashian
Sophia Bush
Kelly Brook


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

Maria Kanellis
Layla El
Velvet Sky
Mickie James
Christy Hemme
Kim Kardashian
Rachel McAdams
Jakki Degg
Anne Hathaway
Eva Longoria
Jessica Alba
Courtney Galiano
Zooey Deschanel
Lauren Gottlieb
Lauren Froderman
Janette Manrara
Megan Fox
Hayden Panatierre
Scarlett Johannson
Jessica Biel
Jeanine Mason
Brooke Adams
Emmy Rossum
Maggie Lawson


----------



## raiden2 (Oct 11, 2010)

Britney Spears
Christina Aguilera
Layla
Jennifer Aniston
Jessica Alba


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Megan Fox.
Natalya Neidhart.
Trish Stratus.
Hilary Duff.
Jennifer Aniston.
Gemma Arterton.
Liz Hurley.
Jessica Alba.
Christina Aguilera.
Mickie James.
Christy Hemme.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Eva Mendes


Oh yeeeeeeeeeah! I have had many-a-wanks over her.


----------



## TBEffect (Sep 24, 2010)

Michelle Trachenberg and Tito Santana


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

*Kate Beckinsale*- the pic does all the talking....gorgeous. Still have a hard time believing thats the same girl from that prison movie with Claire Danes.










*Gina Carano*- really attractive face, some meat on the bones, can whoop my ass....doesnt get much better than that.










*Lacey Schwimmer* -normally being cross-eyed would be a deal breaker but something about seeing her on tv puts her very high on the bang list.










*Cheryl Cole*- I had never even heard of her before joining here..


also Katy Perry, but only when she looks normal like in the pic a page back, when she overdoes it with the makeup and shit she loses it for me...and god forbid that ridiculous Uma Thurman Pulp Fiction look...


----------



## JAKE LA MOTTA (Oct 30, 2010)

Kim Kardashian has a hell of a following for being a remarkably average looking woman. What's her selling point -that she has a gigantic ass???


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Christina Milian
Aletta Ocean
Nikki Ryder
Scarlett Johanssen
Layla El
Christina Aguilera
Kourtney Kardashian
Jessica Biel
Angelica Black
Mayara Shelson
Monica Bellucci
Renee Jones
Nadia Bjorlin
Barbara Mori
Anne Hathaway
Susan Ward


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

Minka Kelly and I would be happy.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Velvet Sky
Lily Allen
Katy Perry
Trish Stratus (now that she's gone brunette, she's amazing! )
Dawn Marie (back in the days, haven't seen much of her recently)
Ann Hathaway
Maryse <3<3


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Mr. Potato Head


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I thought this hypothetical list was always supposed to contain just 5 people? Making you really think and narrow it down. Otherwise I could probably name a good 200 women.


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

Since I'm bi, I'll list 5 for each. I'm a female, BTW.

Men:

Ian Somerhalder









Amir Derakh. Musician from Julien-K, formerly of Orgy.









Josh Holloway. And I've not once seen Lost.









Drew McIntyre









Shemar Moore









Women:

Maryse Ouellett









Elisha Cuthbert









Kristanna Loken









Rachel Bilson









Summer Glau


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Krystal Steal
Gianna Michaels
Natalya
Layla
Dixie Carter


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Actresses*

Alyssa Milano
Shannen Doherty
Holly Marie Combs
Rose McGowan
Kaley Cuoco
Rebecca Cross
Jennifer Aniston


*Wrestlers*

AJ Lee
Bella Twins
Jillian Hall
Maddie Rayne
Daffney
Katie Lea
Cookie/Becky Bayless
Cheerleader Melissa

*Musicians*

Christina Scabbia
Cassandra Ford
Ke$ha
Avril Lavigne


----------



## wcw4life2006 (Feb 24, 2006)

Jobbed_Out said:


>


Thank You!!!


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

PuroresuPride18 said:


> There is only one woman I want in the whole universe. No she's not famous, nor a model, etc. But to me she is the prettiest thing I've ever seen in my life .


She was so looking over your shoulder when you typed that.


----------



## pandahugger (Sep 21, 2010)

Rachel Bilson
Zooey Deschanel
Trish Stratus
Rachel McAdams
Cobie Smulders


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

tomkim4 said:


> *Happily do time for the rap3 charges*


I guess this guys list is a different type of list. 

Salma Hayek
Katy Perry
Selena Gomez
ScarJo
The Saturdays


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Katy Perry









Emily and Zooey Deschanel









Christina Hendricks









Melanie Lynskey









Daffney









My top 5, actually Jessica Biel is #1 on my list but I really love me some pasty white hotness.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Kelly Kelly
Candice Michelle
Ashley Massaro
Kristal
Anyone else who could sell themselves with the possibly Bi-Curious Girl Next Door slut gimmick.

I would say Torrie Wilson, but I want to get married TO HER, not be just friends.

I think that the OP meant friends who have casual sex btw.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

bob2 said:


> Kelly Kelly
> Candice Michelle
> Ashley Massaro
> Kristal
> ...


Nah, I meant people our partners would allow us to fuck without consequences. That's the basis of the shag list, clearly there can be no emotional attachment in this situation.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*1. Tory Lane* 









*2. Amy Dumas* 









*3. Audrey Hollander* 









*4. Taryn Thomas*









*5. Andy San Dimas* 










I’ll definitely be bringing back at least one complementary, highly contagious infection for my significant other.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

For my girl, its Johnny Depp, Keith Urban, & some cast member of Grey's Anatomy that she thinks is hot. The name of the guy escapes me. 

And for me, its Jennifer Connelly (my biggest childhood crush), Mickie James (favorite wrestling diva), & Kim Kardashian (best ass on the planet).


----------



## Have a nice day (Sep 13, 2009)

Taryn Thomas


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm single now but my 5 would be: 

Britney Spears
Katy B
Miley Cyrus
Angelina Jolie
Amy Lee

I love singers.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Nah, I meant people our partners would allow us to fuck without consequences. That's the basis of the shag list, clearly there can be no emotional attachment in this situation.


Welp, then Torrie isin't on my list for sure. I don't want to just fuck her once


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

1. Cheryl Cole
2. Maria Kanellis
3. Katy Perry
4. Eva Mendes
5. Megan Fox.


All at once. If available.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

Megan Fox
Katy Perry
Rachel Mcadams
Cheryl Cole
Kim Kardashian


----------

